# where to buy water pump



## Dilbert (Mar 7, 2011)

I want to get a water pump for my sump that can handle 700-900gph in the GTA. Any recommendations of models and where to buy?


----------



## zray11 (Aug 18, 2010)

ebay. sth around $20, but watch for 110V


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If you buy off EBAY... You WILL get what you pay for. 

I hate to say But Bigals....

I wont deal with them So i drive a little further to OakvilleReef Gallary.

Tom and Joe are great to deal with.


----------

